

Ask HN: SEC Regs on Solicitation & Raising Seed Funding - davidmurphy

I am raising seed funding for my next venture and want to reach out to people to try to find an investor but am concerned about doing the right thing regarding SEC Regulation D, which requires you to be careful not to cross the line from "private" to "public solicitation". This article from the American Bar Association makes it sound like it's a very easy line to cross. Does anyone have any advice -- is it wrong, say, to email a number of your contacts and ask for help finding an investor? (If it is, how in the world can you raise money?)<p>http://www.abanet.org/genpractice/newsletter/lawtrends/0807/business_batman.html
======
davidmurphy
Here's clickable link:
[http://www.abanet.org/genpractice/newsletter/lawtrends/0807/...](http://www.abanet.org/genpractice/newsletter/lawtrends/0807/business_batman.html)

------
davidmurphy
This ABA article would seem to suggest that most angel groups, and popular
sites like VentureHacks' AngelList, are a bit questionable! Or am I missing
something?

